# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Κατασκευη ενισχυτη-Προτασεις

## dant3

Καλησπερα.
Κοιταω κυριως λογω κοστους(να αγορασω εναν θα ξεφυγει πολυ πιστευω)να κατασκευασω ενα ενισχυτη για 4Χ 100αρια ηχεια στα 8Ω που εχω.εχω βασικες γνωσεις στα ηλεκτρολογικα,καποιο εξοπλισμο και βοηθεια απο τη σχολη μου(μηχανολος στο μετσοβιο) οποτε θα ηθελα να με καθοδηγησετε ως προς το σχεδιο που θα επιλεξω να προσπαθησω να φτιαξω...ποιοτητα με ενδιαφερει αλλα δεν κοιταω και προς το απολυτο.πιο πολυ θελω να αντεχει τα ηχεια σε μεγαλη ενταση για αρκετες ωρες...
Ευχαριστω!  :Smile:

----------


## dant3

Ποιο απο τους 2 προτεινετε να επιχειρησω?
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=40724
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42499
θα συνδεθουν τα 2 εκατοσταρια...

----------


## dant3

Τελικα θα επιχειρησω την κατασκευη του nuke με 2 stk4241.ξερει καποιος τις διαστασεις του pcb?γιατι θα το φτιαξω στη σχολη...

----------


## NUKE

Φιλε διαβασε αυτο εδω

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...light=stk+4241

Λογικα θα σου λυθουν αρκετες απορειες. Μετα ξαναρωταμε να σου πω παραπανω. Ειναι καιρος απο τοτε που τον εφτιαξα...

edit:  Είναι 13.6 * 8.8 το pcb,  αλλα κανε καμοια δοκιμη με το stk, ξερεις εκτυπωσε σε χαρτι και δες αν τα ποδαρακια του μπαινουν σωστα. 

Επισης να σου πω να ξεκινησεις να ψαχνεις για το stk γιατι νομιζω δεν το βρισκεις πανευκολα...

----------


## dant3

οκ σε ευχαριστω πολυ χαρη!

----------


## dant3

Διαβασα ολο το θεμα και μου ελυσε αρκετες αποριες.εχω ωστοσο 2 ερωτησεις οντας λιγο ασχετος.για καθε stk θελω και μια τροφοδοσια?δηλαδη φανταζομαι πως δεν μπορω να κανω μια τροφοδοσια και για τα 2?και τι μετασχηματιστη θα χρειαστω?ακριβεις προδιαγραφες αν γινεται για να ξερω τι θα ζητησω...
αυριο θα παω να παρω πυκνωτες αντιστασεις και να ψαξω και για τα ολοκληρωμενα.στον ενισχυτη θα βαλω κατευθειαν και προενισχυση με το tca 5550 του pcman.

αρχικα θα παω στο φανο να τα ψαξω.κανενα αλλο κυριως για τα ολοκληρωμενα υπαρχει?

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον, μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις την ιδια τροφοδοσια. Εγω στον δικο μου τον τετρακαναλο που ειχα φτιαξει ειχα βαλει εναν τοροιδη μετασχηματιστη στα 2χ40Volt AC 800W (συμμετρικη) και ειχε και μια εξοδο 12volt 1 amper για ανεμιστηρακια και πιθανη προενισχυση.

Εσυ ποιο ολοκληρωμενο θα διαλεξεις? Αν βαλεις το 4241 και εσυ και θες λιγοτερα watt, δηλαδη 100watt που λες μπορεις να βαλεις μικροτερη ταση .2χ35V για να ειναι πιο ανετος ο ενισχυτης και δεν χρειαζεσαι 800Watt. Με 500 watt πιστευω θα εισαι οκ. Για τον μετασχηματιστη ρωτα στον Γιατρα 2109511514.

Ρωτα στον φανο για το ολοκληρωμενο, εγω αυριο θα ρωτησω σε εναν δικο μου που θα περασω και θα σου πω τιμη και αν το εχει...

Παρε και 2 φωτο απο τον δικο μου. Τα καλωδια των 12V ειναι λιγο προχειρα στον αερα λογω απιστευτης βιασυνης...Παντως δουλευει ακομα ο ενισχυτης  :Smile: 

http://img607.imageshack.us/i/dsc00361a.jpg/
http://img80.imageshack.us/i/dsc00362kd.jpg/

p.s. Ας με διορθωση καποιος αν λεω καμοια χαζομαρα...

----------


## dant3

Με δυο 4241 θα κανω και θα βαλω 4 100αρια πανω οποτε ναι με ενα 500αρη θα ειμαι καλυμμενος πιστευω.οποτε θα βαλω και 35  στο καθε ολοκληρωμενο για να ειναι και χαλαρος ο ενισχυτης.απο μετασχηματιστη να παρω τοροιδη 2Χ40 500watt δηλαδη?θα παρω και στο γιατρα και θα παω και στο φανο ετσι και αλλιως για να παρω πυκνωτες αντιστασεις κτλ.
ευχαριστω πολυ

edit:απο οτι ειδα για να βγαζει 100watt περιπου ανα καναλι το 4241 θελει +/-47V.σωστα το  λεω η μπα?

----------


## dant3

μου προτεινε ενας φιλος να μου δωσει 4 lm4780...τι λετε?με 4 τετοια θα βγαζω 4 καναλο με 120 ανα καναλι σωστα?απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι οτι τα stk ειναι η δοκιμασμενη λυση και θα δουλεψουν και καλα με την προενισχυση

----------


## NUKE

Για να βγαλει 100watt ανα καναλη θελει +/-43volt DC. Σε εναλλασομενο ειναι περιπου 2x31volt..

Εσηυ για τον μετασχηματιστη πες οτι θελεις 500W να σου βγαζει +/-43V DC και μια δευτερη εξοδο 12V 1Α οπως σου ειπα πριν και θα τα υπολογιση αυτος...

Για το lm δεν ξερω. Αλλα με μια πρωτη ματια βγαζει 60watt ανα καναλι... Παντως το stk μπορει να σου βγαλει πανω απο 150 με μεγαλυτερη ταση...

----------


## dant3

σε bridged mode με 2 lm βγαζει 120 το καθενα.ουσιαστικα αναλαμβανει το καθενα απο ενα καναλι...ετσι καταλαβα τουλαχιστον.μαλλον στα stk θα παραμεινω.θα του πω να μου βγαζει λιγα παραπανω v μπας και θελω αργοτερα να το αυξησω λιγο.ποσο θα παει περιπου το μαλλι?το κυκλωμα εχει μεσα ασφαλειες ε?επισης χρειαζεται να βαλω την προστασια εξοδου και την προστασια βραχυκυκλωματος η θα ειναι οκ και χωρις αυτα?

----------


## NUKE

Οι προστασιες ειναι προστασιες...εσυ ξερεις...Δεν ξερω ποσο κανουν. Στο τελειως περιπου 60 ευρω τα ηλεκτρονικα με pcb και το πιο ακριβο ειναι ο μετασχηματιστης. παρε τηλ να μαθεις...

----------


## dant3

Καλα για τον μετασχηματιστη πανω κατω ποσο παει το μαλλι οχι για τα αλλα.οταν ερθει η ωρα θα το δω...θα ξεκινησω αυτες τις μερες την κατασκευη και αν εχω απορειες ρωταω,ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## markisi13

Για αυτον εδω τι θα λεγατε ρε παιδια;
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=39417

Αυτος εδω που προτεινετε ειναι καλύτερος απο θέμα ποιότητας ήχου παραμόρφωσης κτλ;
Ψάχνω και εγω να φτιάξω εναν ενισχυτή αλλά δεν ξέρω που να καταλήξω..

Επίσης ειναι καλύτερο να φτιάνουμε εναν τελικο ενισχυτη μονο του χωρις προενισχυση κτλ?και την προενισχυση να την βαζουμε σε ξεχωριστο κουτι;
Αν υπάρχει και κάποιο κύκλωμα προενισχυσης που να ταιριαζει μαζι με τον ενισχητη θα ταν καλο

----------


## makatas

Παιδιά ήθελα ένα ΜΣ για να κάνω τον ενισχυτή με τα δύο LM3886 και ρωτούσα από εδώ κι από εκεί, μου έλεγαν πάνω από 80 ευρώ.
Πήρα στο Γιατρά μου είπε για τοροειδή 28.
Τρελό ε; Τι μ@λ@κ@ας ήμουν πλήρωνα στα μαγαζιά για τις άλλες μου κατασκευές.
Λογικά ΜΣ χωρίς μεσαία λήψη για τροφοδοτικά κλπ θα είναι σε εξαιρετικές τιμές.
Όποιος έχει πάει στο ίδιο το μαγαζί του Γιατρά, ξέρετε αν έχει και έτοιμους ΜΣ, δηλαδή να τριγυρίσεις και να βρεις τι χρειάζεσαι; Ή δουλεύει μόνο παραγγελίες; τελικά τι ακριβώς μαγαζί είναι, πουλάει και άλλα ηλεκτρονικά;

----------


## markisi13

> Παιδιά ήθελα ένα ΜΣ για να κάνω τον ενισχυτή με τα δύο LM3886 και ρωτούσα από εδώ κι από εκεί, μου έλεγαν πάνω από 80 ευρώ.
> Πήρα στο Γιατρά μου είπε για τοροειδή 28.
> Τρελό ε; Τι μ@λ@κ@ας ήμουν πλήρωνα στα μαγαζιά για τις άλλες μου κατασκευές.
> Λογικά ΜΣ χωρίς μεσαία λήψη για τροφοδοτικά κλπ θα είναι σε εξαιρετικές τιμές.
> Όποιος έχει πάει στο ίδιο το μαγαζί του Γιατρά, ξέρετε αν έχει και έτοιμους ΜΣ, δηλαδή να τριγυρίσεις και να βρεις τι χρειάζεσαι; Ή δουλεύει μόνο παραγγελίες; τελικά τι ακριβώς μαγαζί είναι, πουλάει και άλλα ηλεκτρονικά;



Νομιζω μονο με παραγγελειες εχει.
οχι δεν ειναι μαγαζι με ηλεκτρονικα..
Οταν ειχα παει ειδα οτι ηταν ενα εργαστηιο που φτιαχνει μετασχηματιστες..δεν ειδα να εχει ετοιμους...βεβαια μπορει να εχει κιολασς αλλα τι α το κανεις αφου του λες τι θες και την αλλη μερα στο εχει ετοιμο

Για ποσα Watt αυτη η τιμη;

----------


## NUKE

Yep. Τον παιρνεις τηλεφωνο, του λες watt σου βγαζει περιπου την τιμη και σου λεει ποτε θα τον εχει ετοιμο. Πιο φτηνος απο μαγαζια πριν απο 3 χρονια που ειχα παρει τελευταια φορα...Και φτιαχνει οτι θες  :Smile:

----------


## makatas

Ήταν τοροειδής  2x25V 8A. Νομίζω είπε ότι η τιμή δεν περιέχει ΦΠΑ, δεν είμαι σίγουρος είχα σοκαριστεί  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## markisi13

Χάρη εσύ έχις φτιάξει και τον αλλπ ενισχυτη που αναφερω λιγο πιο πανω με τα mosfet?
Αν το εχεις φτιαξει πως ειναι σε ποιοτητα?
Γενικα αξιζει να φτιαξω αυτον με τα STK ή με τα MOS?
Βέβαια ο δευτερος θα βγει τσουχτερος στην τιμη για 2 καναλακια νομιζω.

----------


## NUKE

Το εχω φτιαξει αλλα δεν τον εχω δοκιμασει σωστα. Δεν ειχα ηχεια.  Αυτες τις βδομαδες θα τον φτιαξω και θα τον βαλω σε κουτι...

Και οι 2 ειναι πολυ καλοι απο ποιοτητα. Με τα irfp ειναι 2 φορες πιο δυνατος. Οποτε αναλογα ποση ισχυ θες. Επισης ναι, ειναι ακριβοτερος αφου το stk βγαζει 2 καναλια...

----------


## markisi13

ποσο σου στοιχισε χοντρικα μαζι με τροφοδοτικα κτλ?
2 καναλια εχεις κανει;
Εχεις βαλει και προενισχυτη;

----------


## dant3

στον φανο το stk4241 22,90 και το tca5500 για την προενισχυση 5,60.τα παραγγειλα και τριτη τεταρτη θα τα εχω.

----------


## dant3

για προενισχυση θα φτιαξω αυτο εδω
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=40852
αλλα δεν βρηκα το 5550 αλλα το 5500.ειναι το ιδιο?δεν εχει καμια διαφορα στην ποιοτητα η στην κατασκευη?

----------


## makatas

Όπως διάβασα το θέμα που παρέθεσες  λέει ότι τα δύο ολοκληρωμένα είναι ίδια.

----------


## dant3

ναι το ειδα απλα επειδη ειδα στα datasheets τους οτι εχει διαφορετικη κατασκευη νομιζω.τελος παντων θα το δοκιμασω...

----------


## dant3

Παραγγειλα τον μετασχηματιστη...95Ε απο γιατρα.για τα pcb που να απευθυνθω?κατι φθηνο θελω γιατι βλεπω οτι ειναι και τσιμπημενες οι τιμες...

----------


## makatas

95E; Μου ακούγεται πολύ ακριβό σχετικά με την προσφορά 28-30Ε που μου έδωσε για 2χ25V 8Α...

----------


## maouna

για να παρεις 4 Χ 100rms  δεν φτανει 500 watt τοροειδης.γιατι το στκ τι αποδοση θα χει ? 60%-65% max?

 θα παρεις 4χ  60-70 rmς και αποκει και πανω θα μπουκωνει και ,θα κλιπαρει.

----------


## dant3

30Ε για ποσα VA?εγω πηρα εναν 600VA και μου εβαλε και τις γεφυρες για να μου βγαζει DC ρευμα.

----------


## makatas

Για 400VA. Μάλλον οι τιμές δεν ανεβαίνουν αναλογικά.

----------


## markisi13

95?ποπο!
Μου φαινεται αρκετα ακριβος...
εσυ φιλε makata πηρες τοροιδη?

----------


## makatas

Δεν τον πήρα, αλλά ναι η προσφορά που μου έκανε μέσω τηλεφώνου ήταν για τοροειδή.

----------


## markisi13

η προσφορα που σου εκανε ειναι μια χαρα..στον αλλο φιλο ειναι παρα πολλα....
Δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο στην τιμη και τα ποσα V θα ειναι το τυλιγμα...
γιατι αλλο 600VA στα 80V και αλλα στα 12V.
Άλλα amper περνανε απο το ένα και άλλα απο το αλλο.οποτε μπορει να οφειλεται και εκει η διαφορα στην τιμη..μπορει να λεω και μπουρδες.
Εγω περυσι ειχα παρει εναν 600va οχι τοροειδη με τυλιγματα 4x9.3 και πλήρωσα 50 ευρω

----------


## dant3

Εγω του το εκανα λιγο πολυπλοκο...ηθελα τοροειδη 600αρη με μια γραμμη που να βγαζει 47VDC και μια αλλη 12βολτη και θα μου βαλει και τις γεφυρες αυτος.ενταξει και μενα μου φανηκαν πολλα να πω την αληθεια αλλα ελεγε αυτος οτι 115 βγαινουν κανονικα και χωρις φπα κτλ κτλ και μου το αφηνει 95.

----------


## markisi13

Καλο θα ειναι να μας πει καποιος που εχει παρει καποιον μετασχηματιστη στα 600VA ποσο του τον χρεωσαν.
Ε καλα δεν ειναι και πολυπλοκο απλα θα εχει αλλο ενα τυλιγμα στα 12v με ποιο λιγα Α ε?
2 γεφυρες να εχουν 4-6 ευρω τωρα δεν ξερω τι κολπο θα σου κανει

----------


## dant3

Αν ξερει καποιος ας πει γιατι αμα ειναι να το βρω 20Ε φθηνοτερα να τον παρω αυριο να το ακυρωσω...μην με πιασει και κοροιδο

----------


## NUKE

Δεν θυμαμαι τιμες. Μπορει να εχουν ανεβει οι τιμες. Παρτον ενα τηλ ομως και πες του ρε φιλε πολλα μου λες 95 ευρω. Μηπως κατι εχεις μπερδεψει γιατι μου λενε κατι παιδια για 30  ευρω κατω και το σκεφτομαι...Να δουμε τι θα σου πει...

----------


## dant3

Τον πηρα τηλεφωνο και του λεω οτι ρωτησα και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι πολλα τα 95.και οτι ειδα και στο ιντερνετ τοροειδη 800αρη στα 90Ε.μου ελεγε οτι απο περσι εχουν ανεβει οι τιμες κτλ και του λεω ενταξει φοιτητης ειμαι και εγω και ηρθα σε εσας γιατι μου ειπαν οτι ειστε καλος και φθηνος και τελος παντων θα μου το αφησει 80Ε.

----------


## makatas

Παιδιά εντελώς ενημερωτικά μόλις κάλεσα τον Φανό.
Του ζήτησα τιμή για τοροειδή 2χ25V 8A σύνολο.
Μου είπε ότι το πιο κοντινό που έχει είναι 2χ30V 9.8A και κοστίζει 62 Ε. Ακούγεται καλή τιμή έτσι;

----------


## markisi13

Ολες οι τιμες ανεβαινουν και ολοι οι μισθοι πεφτουν.....
Ωραια πραγματα...
Κοιτα 80 που στον αφηνει τωρα ακουγεται πιο λογικο αλλα 95 ηταν πολλα.
Καλα εκανες και τον πηρες..βλεπεις οσο θελουν πουλανε....αναλογα αν δουν οτι τους περνει τσεκουρονουν

----------


## markisi13

> Παιδιά εντελώς ενημερωτικά μόλις κάλεσα τον Φανό.
> Του ζήτησα τιμή για τοροειδή 2χ25V 8A σύνολο.
> Μου είπε ότι το πιο κοντινό που έχει είναι 2χ30V 9.8A και κοστίζει 62 Ε. Ακούγεται καλή τιμή έτσι;



ρε φιλε πιο πανω ειχες γραψει πως ο Γιατρα σου ειχε πει για τον ιδιο μετασχηματιστη 30 ευρω.
Τωρα ο Φανος σου λεει διπλασια τιμη και την λες καλη τιμη?

----------


## makatas

Μου είπε για σαφώς μεγαλύτερο μετασχηματιστή ο Φανός. Άλλο 400VA άλλο 600. Όπως είπα πριν υποπτεύομαι ότι οι τιμές δεν ανεβαίνουν αναλογικά, δηλαδή ένας 600VA δεν κοστίζει διπλάσια από έναν 300VA αλλά σαφώς παραπάνω.

----------


## markisi13

Για παρε τον Γιατρα και ρωτα τον για τον ιδιο μετασχηματιστη?
Νομιζω πως ο Φανος πολλουε μετασχηματιστες τους περνει απο τον Γιατρα

----------


## makatas

Δεν το σηκώνει αύριο πάλι. Μέχρι να έχω νεότερα ξέρει κανείς πως κινούνται από τιμές στην Amarad;
Δεν το σηκώνουν ούτε εκεί.

----------


## dant3

ο φανος απο γιατρα παιρνει μετασχηματιστες.μου το ειπε και ο γιατρας οταν του ελεγα για την τιμη και του ειπα δικοι σου ειναι και αυτοι που εχει και βαζει και το κερδος του μεσα.

----------


## makatas

Λοιπόν πήρα κάποια τηλέφωνα να συγκρίνω τιμές μεταξύ διαφόρων για μετασχηματιστές.

Όταν ένας ΜΣ είναι 2x30V 10A  έχει 10 Α σε κάθε τύλιγμα ή 10 σύνολο; Κάπου τα έχω μπερδέψει και στην Amarad μου επισήμαναν ότι κάνω λάθος.Τέλος πάντων θα τα σημειώσω όπως ακριβώς μου τα είπαν.

Φανός:
Τοροειδής 2x30V 10A   > 62Ε

Γιατράς:
Τοροειδής 2x30V 10A   > 75Ε
Απλός 25V 5A             > 27Ε

Amarad:
Τοροειδής 600VA         > 80E
Απλός 25V 5A             > 25E

----------


## markisi13

10A ειναι στο συνολο νομιζω.εσυ θα τους λες θελω εναν μετασχηματιστη 2*30 600VΑ οποτε συνολο να ειναι 600

----------

makatas (26-01-11)

----------


## JOUN

http://www.thomann.de/gr/the_tamp_e400.htm 
Αξιζει να φτιαξεις;; Εκτος αν το θελεις για την εμπειρια και μονο..

----------


## NUKE

Θελει και 20 ευρω μεταφορικα. Επισης αν δεν βαλεις το κουτι, τελικα πιο φτηνος σου βγαινει να τον φτιαξεις εσυ και ειναι αρκετα πιο δυνατο το STK νομιζω...

Αλλα απο εκει και περα τι ψαχνεις? Η κινα πλεον φτιαχνει τα παντα παμφτηνα. Αμα ψαχτεις βρισκεις τα παντα πιο φτηνα απο οτι μπορεις να τα φτιαξεις...

----------


## PCMan

Κι εγώ έτσι έλεγα χάρη αλλα δεν είναι έτσι...
Εγώ πήρα αυτόν και σώθηκα. Ούτε να φοβάμαι να καεί, βγάζει 525Wχ2 @ 4 Ω, προστασίες, Limiter κτλ.
Για να τα φτιάξεις όλα αυτά, θες πανω απο 300€ σίγουρα. Αυτός έχει 218 μαζί με μεταφορικά!
Στο λέω εγώ που το STK το έχω φτιάξει και το έχω κάψει 5-6 φορές. Τώρα κατάλαβα πόσο χαζός ήμουν!

----------


## dant3

Πως το εκαψες ακριβως?για να ξερω τι να προσεχω και εγω που το φτιαχνω τωρα.
και να σου πω την αληθεια και εγω αν ηξερα οτι θα μου παει κοντα 200Ε θα επαιρνα κανεναν απο εξωτερικο...αλλα τωρα που εχω παραγγειλει μετασχηματιστη και τα ολοκληρωμενα δεν γινεται να τα ακυρωσω.

----------


## markisi13

Αλλο η χαρα να τον φτιαξεις μονος σου και αλλο να παρεις εναν ετοιμο.
Οκ δεν λεω πολυ καλη τιμη για τον δευτερο και δυνατος...
Αλλα υπαρχουν ενισχυτες σε παραπλησια δυναμη και πιο δυνατοι που μπορεις να φτιαξεις και με πιο λιγα λεφτα απο 200 ευρω..

----------


## dant3

Ενταξει οπως και να το κανουμε αυτο που θα δοκιμασω εγω να φτιαξω,με 200Ε συνολικα θα μου δωσει 4 καναλια με το καθε καναλι 120 watt ενω αν ηθελα το πηγαινα μεχρι και 150-160...δεν ειναι και λιγα τα 600watt.απλα ειναι η υποθεση του αν θα δουλεψει για ποσο θα δουλεψει,οι προστασιες κτλ.βεβαια εγω εχω σαν ελπιδα του nuke τον ενισχυτη που δουλευει ακομα μετα απο 4 χρονια

----------


## markisi13

Εγω ξεκινησα να αγοραζω τα υλικα για αυτον εδω..
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=39417

Να δουμε τι θα βγει....
υλικα για 2 καναλια χωρις μετασχηματιστη και κουτια γυρω στα 80-100 ευρω

----------


## NUKE

Εγω κομπλε με κουτι τον ειχα φτιαξει με 200 ευρω νομιζω. Τετρακαναλο...

Παντως PCMan απο οτι ειδα ενω ηξερες οτι ο κατασκευαστης ελεγε οτι ο ενισχυτης ειναι για 8Ω δοκιμαζες με 4 και μαλιστα το δουλευες 3-4V παντως απο την recommended ταση...Λογικο μου ακουγετε. Βεβαια δεν ξερω αν ειχες κανει το ιδιο και στους επομενους...

Δεν λεω οτι ειναι κανας τρομερος ενισχυτης, αλλα νομιζω ειναι πολυ ευκολος και descent γενικα...και η τιμη οντως βγαινει ελαχιστα πιο φτηνη αν παρεις τα υλικα σε σωστες τιμες...

----------


## dant3

πχ αν παρεις το skt απο ebay πρεπει να εχουν καμια 20αρια ευρω τα 2!

----------


## NUKE

indeed

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2CH-AF-POWER...item53e3530999

----------


## dant3

Ε γενικα αν παρεις και κουτι και μετασχηματιστη απο εκει και φτιαξεις και pcb μονος σου την βγαζεις και με 100Ε που συμφερει παρα πολυ!

----------


## PCMan

> Πως το εκαψες ακριβως?για να ξερω τι να προσεχω και εγω που το φτιαχνω τωρα.
> και να σου πω την αληθεια και εγω αν ηξερα οτι θα μου παει κοντα 200Ε θα επαιρνα κανεναν απο εξωτερικο...αλλα τωρα που εχω παραγγειλει μετασχηματιστη και τα ολοκληρωμενα δεν γινεται να τα ακυρωσω.



 Όπως λεει και ο χαρης, το δούλευα στα 4Ω ενώ είναι μόνο για 8Ω. Για να δουλέψει στα 4Ω, έπρεπε να κατεβάσω την τροφοδοσία αλλά εγώ ήθελα πάνω απο 120W του και λίγη παραμόρφωση. Με την μικρότερη τροφοδοσία βράχνιαζε πιό πολύ. Δε λέω, λάθος μου, αλλά..
Άλλες φορές δεν δούλευε για ανεξήγητο λόγο, και όχι μόνο αυτό. Κι άλλα πράγματα που εχω φτιάξει, πολλές φορές δεν δούλευαν και έψαχνα να βρω τι φταίει. Τα ξανα έφτιαχνα απ την αρχή και πάλι τα ίδια.. Εσπαγα το κεφάλι μου και έπριζα και εσάς για το τι να φταίει! Πριν βάλω στην πρίζα κάτι είχα το άγχος αν θα δουλέψει η όχι! Τις πιο πολλές φορές δεν δουλευε :P
Ε και τα έβαλα κάτω και τα μέτρησα και είδα ότι δεν συμφαίρει, γιατι αν τα προσθέσεις όλα μαζί βγαίνει πολύ παραπάνω. Είναι πολλά μικρά ποσα και δεν φαίνονται. Στην τελική τα παράτησα..

Τώρα, 200€ για κάτι επαγγελματικό που βγάζει 525Wrms, ε δεν νομίζω να είναι και πολλά. Ειδικά για τις προστασιες που έχει πάνω(έχω κάψει και ηχεία με stk).
Τα Stk τα βλέπουμε(τα βλέπαμε μαλλον) σε κάτι στερεοφωνικά τις πλάκας! Δεν συγκρίνεται...

Η κάτι ποιο επώνυμο της behringer μόνο 46€ παραπάνω και 2x 600 W / 4 Ohm, 2x 320 W @ 8 Ohms. Όλα τα λεφτά είναι!

Όσο για αυτό που λένε για την χαρά της δημιουργίας, το ένιωσα κι εγω και ένιωθα πολύ ωραία όταν δούλευε κάτι.. Όταν δεν δούλευε όμως...





> Εγω κομπλε με κουτι τον ειχα φτιαξει με 200 ευρω νομιζω. Τετρακαναλο...
> 
> Παντως PCMan απο οτι ειδα ενω ηξερες οτι ο κατασκευαστης ελεγε οτι ο  ενισχυτης ειναι για 8Ω δοκιμαζες με 4 και μαλιστα το δουλευες 3-4V  παντως απο την recommended ταση...Λογικο μου ακουγετε. Βεβαια δεν ξερω  αν ειχες κανει το ιδιο και στους επομενους...
> 
> Δεν λεω οτι ειναι κανας τρομερος ενισχυτης, αλλα νομιζω ειναι πολυ  ευκολος και descent γενικα...και η τιμη οντως βγαινει ελαχιστα πιο φτηνη  αν παρεις τα υλικα σε σωστες τιμες...



Το δούλευα στα 56V και αντέχει μέχρι 77V. Δουλεύει ακόμα με 8Ω ηχεία(τον έχω πουλήσει).
Οι υπόλοιποι έχουν καεί η τους έχω παρατήσει στην μέση.

Εμένα αν θυμάμαι καλά, μου βγήκε λίγο πάνω απο 200 για δύο κανάλια και προενισχυτή.

Εδώ είναι αυτός που πούλησα.
Αυτός που έφτιαξα είναι κομμάτια γιατι κάηκε!

----------


## dant3

Τις προστασιες αυτες που εβαλες σε αυτον για το φιλο πως τις εκανες?και την ασφαλεια την εβαλες πριν τον μετασχηματιστη?επισης θα βαλω και εγω προενισχυση αλλα βρηκα το 5500.ειπες κανει και αυτο μια χαρα ε?

----------


## markisi13

SCH.pdf
Εγω για προενισχυτη βρηκα και σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω αυτο...
Τι λετε αξιζει;

----------


## markisi13

Ηθελα κα ιεγω να ρωτησω αυτη την προστασια που λες πως εχεις βαλει για την καθυστερηση συνδεσης των ηχειων?
Δηλ χωρις την προστασια αν ανοιξουμε τον ενισχυτη χωρις να εχουμε συνδεμενο το ηχειο παπαλα??
Αυτη η προσασια τι κανει δηλ?

----------


## aris285

αυτη η προστασια ειναι για να αποφευγεται το (γκουπ) στα ηχεια οταν ανοιγει ο ενισχυτης.

----------


## markisi13

A!Καταλαβα ειναι για το μεταβατικο φαινομενο που δημιουργειται μολις ακριβως τροφοδοτειται και εκει γινεται πανικος....
Αν εχετε κανενα τετοιο κυκλωματακι ανεβαστετο να το δουμε λιγο και εμεις...

----------


## markisi13

> SCH.pdf



Για τον προενισχυτη που εχω επισυναψει τα ποντεσιομετρα πρεπει να ειναι λογαριθμικα;

----------


## dant3

70Ε μου ζητησαν για τα pcb ελεος!

----------


## moutoulos

Πόσα PCB δηλαδή? 1, 3, 5?. 
To μόνο που ξέρω είναι αυτό του STK που είναι stereo, και είναι 140x90mm περίπου. 
Τι άλλο ήταν?. Γιατί αποκλείεται να ήταν μόνο αυτό ...

----------


## markisi13

Λογικα για τα το ενα του STK και το αλλο του προενισχυτη...
Φτιαχτα μονος σου ρε συ ειναι κοροιδια..
και εγω παλιοτερα ειχα παει να μου φτιαξουν μια πλακετιτσα και μου χαν παρει 50-60 ευρω...
απο τοτε τους εριξα μουτζα

----------


## moutoulos

Εξαρτάται ...

Αν οι δυο πλακέτες ήταν τέτοιες:
P4260067.jpg
πολλά σου είπε.


Αν ήταν τέτοιες:
12112009507.jpg
 μια χαρά είναι.

----------


## dant3

Ειναι 2 του stk 13,6Χ8,8 και μια της προενισχυσης 7,6Χ5,2 νομιζω.θα το δοκιμασω μονος μου αν τελικα δεν μπορεσει να με βοηθησει ο Nuke που τις εχει ξαναφτιαξει.
επισης ο φανος ξεχασε να μου βαλει την 12αρα dc και μου την εκανε επιτοπου.απλα εβαλε μια ac που βγαζει 13Volt και με την γεφυρα θα πεσει γυρω στα 11 και κατι σωστα?με την τροφοδοσια του προενισχυτη με το lc7812 θα εχω θεμα?

----------


## maouna

με 13 volt ac εισαι μια χαρα αν θες  dc 12v μεσω lm7812.

----------


## dant3

Απλα ενδιαμεσα θα ειναι η γεφυρα και θα εχει πτωση τασης...και διαβασα οτι το lm7812 για να βγαλει 12 θελει παραπανω

----------


## markisi13

τα ποντεσιομετρα ου θα χρησιμοποιησεις στον προενισχυτη ειναι λογαριθμικα ή γραμμικα?

----------


## dant3

Ιδεα δεν εχω και εγω...στο φανο που ρωτησα για ποτενσιομετρα μου εδειξε καποια.δεν με ρωτησε τι απο τα δυο θελω...

----------


## markisi13

> Ιδεα δεν εχω και εγω...στο φανο που ρωτησα για ποτενσιομετρα μου εδειξε καποια.δεν με ρωτησε τι απο τα δυο θελω...



δεν πηρες τα πλαστικα ε;
ποσο τα ειχε περιπου γιατι βλεπω τρελες τιμες σε μερικους

----------


## dant3

Δεν εχω παρει ακομα.ειχε κατι πλαστικα και κατι αλλα,δεν θυμαμαι τι υλικο μου ειπε αλλα ηταν αρκετα φθηνα.1 ευρω και κατι

----------


## markisi13

> Δεν εχω παρει ακομα.ειχε κατι πλαστικα και κατι αλλα,δεν θυμαμαι τι υλικο μου ειπε αλλα ηταν αρκετα φθηνα.1 ευρω και κατι




ναι τα πλαστικα κανουν κοντα στο ευρω αλλα νομιζω πως δεν συνιστανται για ηχο...και κατι αλλα που κοιταω που ειναι πιο χοντρα και δεν ειναι πλαστικα βλεπω κατι τιμες στα 8 ευρω+

----------


## dant3

Τοσο πολυ δεν νομιζω.οταν ξαναπαω θα ρωτησω και θα σου πω...
τωρα οσο αφορα το pcb υπαρχει ενας οδηγος στα ελληνικα με τα υλικα και την διαδικασια για την κατασκευη με τον εκτυπωτη λειζερ κτλ?

----------


## markisi13

με σιδερωμα θα το κανεις;
ναι υπαρχει αλλα δεν ειναι τιποτα....

Παρε ενα γυαλιστερο χαρτι απο περιοδικο ας εχει γραμματα κτλ πανω απλα να μην εχει πολλα σκουρα χρωματα αν και δεν σε κοφτει πολυ....
Εκτυπωσε το pcb με εκτυπωτη laser ομως μονο και μετα παρε αυτο το χαρτι βαλτο απο την μερια που εχει εκτυπωθει πανω στην πλακετα βαλε και το σιδερο σε θερμοκρασια λιγο πανω απο την μεση και αρχισε να σιδερωνεις για κανα 5-10 λεπτα...
Το τονερ του εκτυπωτη θα μεταφερθει στην πλακετα..
Μετα βαλτην μεσα στο νερο και αρχισε να τριβεις για να βγει το κολημενο χαρτι και οτι εχει κολησει απο την θερμοκρασια..
μετα εισαι ετοιμος να κανεις αποχαλκωση..
καπου εχει εναν οδηγο θα τον βρω να σου πω αλλα τα βηματα αυτα ειναι

----------


## dant3

Εχεις φτιαξει με αυτο το τροπο?

----------


## navar

> Εχεις φτιαξει με αυτο το τροπο?



όλοι έχουμε φτιάξει και με αυτόν τον τρόπο  :Smile:

----------


## markisi13

εγω τα κανω με φωτοευαισθητες πλακετες..θες και λαμπα για αυτον το τροπο...

----------


## dant3

Τα υπερ και κατα του καθε τροπου ποια ειναι?αν και μαλλον αυτο με τον εκτυπωτη θα δοκιμασω που πρεπει να ειναι και πιο ευκολος.
για υλικα οποτε θελω πλακετες και το υγρο για την αποχαλκωση(τα αλλα ενταξει τα εχουμε)?απο που τα παιρνω αυτα?

----------


## dant3

Λοιπον,διαβασα σχεδον οτι θεμα βρηκα για κατασκευη πλακετων και θα το κανω με σιδερωμα.θα παω αυριο μεθαυριο να παρω απο φανο τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο και πλακετες μαζι με τις αντιστασεις,πυκνωτες κτλ για να ξεκινησω να φτιαχνω σιγα σιγα.

----------


## markisi13

> Λοιπον,διαβασα σχεδον οτι θεμα βρηκα για κατασκευη πλακετων και θα το κανω με σιδερωμα.θα παω αυριο μεθαυριο να παρω απο φανο τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο και πλακετες μαζι με τις αντιστασεις,πυκνωτες κτλ για να ξεκινησω να φτιαχνω σιγα σιγα.



 :Thumbup1:

----------


## dant3

Μου ηρθε λιγο φλασια αλλα θελω να ρωτησω κατι.στο μετασχηματιστη για να μου βγαλει τα 47 συνεχες εχει βαλει 2 γραμμες 36βολτ εναλλασομενο.για να βγαλω και την 12αρα συνεχες δεν χρειαζεται 2 γραμμες εναλλασομενου?τωρα αυτος πανω μου εχει βαλει 2 μαυρα καλωδια που οταν τα ειχε μετρησει με το πολυμετρο εβγαζαν 13 βολτ εναλλασομενο.εχω μπερδευτει οποτε οποιος ξερει ας πει για να του το παω να το φτιαξει αν ειναι...

----------


## dant3

πηρα τα υλικα.πυκνωτες αντιστασεις pcb τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο κ ροοστατες.42ε βγηκαν.ροοστατες μου ειπε λογαριθμικους οτι θελει  :Wink:

----------


## markisi13

Μια χαρα εισαι....ξεκινα λοιπον  :Rolleyes: 
δικαναλο φτιαχνεις ε;

----------


## dant3

4καναλο.2 καναλια στο καθε stk.για να μην οξειδωθει ο χαλκος τι να βαλω?και πρεπει να βρω και καποιον που να εχει τρυπανι για ανοιξω τις τρυπες...με καμια καρφιτσα φανταζομαι δεν γινεται αν το κανω με το χερι ε?

----------


## aris285

Γιωργο καλη επιτυχεια δεν γινεται με καρφιτσα γιατι το υλικο της πλακετας ειναι πολυ πιο σκληρο απο οτι φαινεται. 
θελει τριπανακια απο 0,7mm.
Αν εχεις χρημα παρε ενα dremel εγω που δεν ειχα πηρα ενα μαραφετι τυπου dremel 20ευρο αλλα την δουλεια του την κανει μονο για τρυπημα το εχω.

----------


## dant3

Δοκιμασα με σιδερωμα για να τυπωσω τις πλακετες αλλα δεν πετυχα καλο αποτελεσμα.δοκιμασα με διαφανειες και μαλλον πρεπει να δοκιμασω με τα διαφημιστικα χαρτια.

----------


## navar

> Δοκιμασα με σιδερωμα για να τυπωσω τις πλακετες αλλα δεν πετυχα καλο αποτελεσμα.



 αν μας πείς και τι εννοείς "κακό αποτέλεσμα" ίσως να μπορέσουμε να καταλάβουμε (και να σε βοηθήσουμε ) ποιό στάδιο σου πήγε στραβά !

----------


## dant3

Ναι δικιο εχεις.μου βγηκε ετσι.και αλλη μια μετα λιγο πιο καλα αλλα και παλι δεν ηταν για αποχαλκωση
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18335

----------


## navar

1)
περισσότερο σιδέρωμα !
άστο μέχρι να δείς το χαρτί να αρχίζει να κιτρινίζει απο την θερμοκρασία ,
επίσης καλό και δυνατό πάτημα σε όλα τα σημεία !

2)
περισσότερο μούλιασμα στο νερό,
να γίνει "νιανιά" το χαρτί , 
επίσης λίγο απορυπαντικό πιάτων βοηθάει !!!

3)
μην επιχειρείς να τραβάς μεγάλα κομμάτια χαρτιού, άστα να μουσκέψουν καλά και τρίψιμο, όχι τράβηγμα !


δοκίμασε ξανά δίνοντας σημασία σε αυτά τα 3 και τα ξαναλέμε !

----------


## dant3

Με διαφανεια το εκανα.και το σιδερωνα σχεδον 10 λεπτα με το σιδερο στο φουλ.θα δοκιμασω αυριο με φωτογραφικο χαρτι και χαρτι απο τα διαφημιστικα!

----------


## markisi13

> Με διαφανεια το εκανα.και το σιδερωνα σχεδον 10 λεπτα με το σιδερο στο φουλ.θα δοκιμασω αυριο με φωτογραφικο χαρτι και χαρτι απο τα διαφημιστικα!



Δεν θελει διαφανεια ρε συ...
Παρε ενα χαρτι γυαλιστερο απο περιοδικο...

----------


## navar

η διαφάνεια δεν κάνει σε καμία περίπτωση !
διότι αν
Α) είναι διαφάνεια για laser , τότε αποροφά το τόνερ , πράγμα που εμείς δεν θέλουμε!
Β)είναι διαφάνεια για inkjet , τότε θα λιώσει με το σιδέρωμα !

δοκίμασε με διαφημιστικά , ότι καλύτερο !

----------


## dant3

Διαφανεια για λειζερ ηταν.το δοκιμασα γιατι μου ειπε ενας φιλος μου που ειχε κανει...
θα παω να εκτυπωσω αυριο με διαφημιστικα.να δω πως θα το ζητησω απο τον βιβλιοπωλη  :Tongue:

----------


## navar

> Διαφανεια για λειζερ ηταν.το δοκιμασα γιατι μου ειπε ενας φιλος μου που ειχε κανει...
> θα παω να εκτυπωσω αυριο με διαφημιστικα.να δω πως θα το ζητησω απο τον βιβλιοπωλη



 είναι λίγο δύσκολο για να καταλάβει όντως και ακόμα πιο δύσκολο αν έχει επαγγελματικό μηχάνημα να βάλει ανάλογο χαρτί μέσα !

αυτό που θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις είναι "ένα χαρτί που να περνάει απο το μηχάνημα του και να αποροφάει όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο γραφίτη , δηλαδή να είναι γυαλυστερό και χωρίς πόρους "

----------


## Silas

Γιώργο, το σιδέρωμα μην το κάνεις με τέρμα θερμοκρασία. Θα σου αλλοιώσει τους διαδρόμους. Ξεκίνα από την μέση της κλίμακας, σιδέρωσε εκεί κάνα δίλεπτο και μετά σιγά σιγά ανέβαζε θερμοκρασία. Και μην πας μέχρι το τέλος της θερμοκρασίας, δεν χρειάζεται. Άποψη μου είναι ότι κάθε κύκλωμα και κάθε επιφάνεια θέλει τον δικό της χρόνο. Ανάλογα με το πάχος των διαδρόμων, το μέγεθος της πλακέτας, το αν βάζεις ενδιάμεσα κόλλα Α4 ( για να μην κολλάει το διαφημιστικό χαρτί στο σίδερο ). Κανε κάνα δυο σιδερώματα πειραματικά. Διαφορετικούς χρόνους, διαφορετικές θερμοκρασίες. Δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο αλλά θέλει και αυτό να το παιδέψεις λίγο.

----------


## dant3

Οκ ευχαριστω παιδια θα τα δοκιμασω.να βαλω και α4 πριν το σιδερο δηλαδη?

----------


## Silas

Καλημέρα

Μαν, εγώ το συνηθίζω, γιατί διευκολύνει το σιδέρωμα. Χωρίς την κόλα, το σίδερο κολλάει πάνω στο διαφημιστικό χαρτί. Δοκίμασε το και αν δεις ότι δεν σου χρειάζεται... μην βάλεις.

----------


## dant3

Δοκιμασα με διαφημιστικο χαρτι και το αποτελεσμα ηταν πολυ καλυτερο.τωρα εχω αυτο.τα κομματια που λειπουν ειναι μαλλον επειδη οπως εβγαζα το χαρτι μου εφυγε ολοκληρο κομματι.το ειχα βαλει σε ζεστο νερο και το αφησα κανα 10λεπτο αλλα και παλι καμια φορα εφευγαν κομματια.τωρα,μιας και τα κομματια που λειπουν ειναι μονο περιφερειακακαι χοντροκομμενα και οχι λεπτομερειες,μπορω να το κανω με μαρκαδορο?και αν ειναι τι μαρκαδορο?οποιοδηποτε?

----------


## navar

αν και δεν με τρέλανε το αποτέλεσμα !
ναι γίνονται με μαρκαδόρο , με μάυρο ανεξίτηλο αδιάβροχο !
επίσης έχεις κάποια μικρά βραχυκυκλωματάκια , πρόσεξε τα και ξύστα με ένα λεπίδι για να ανοίξουν !

επίσης αχρήστεψε μια παλιά οδοντόβουρτσα , ξαναμούσκεψε την πλακέτα με σαπουνάδα και τρίψε της γραμμές για να φύγει το χαρτί και να μείνει μόνο το μάυρο τόνερ !

----------


## dant3

Ενταξει στο κεντρο νομιζω εχω καλο αποτελεσμα.γυρω γυρω εγινε λιγο χαλια.τωρα τις αλλες πλακετες που τις εχω στο νερο να τις κανω με οδοντοβουρτσα και αυτες?για να μην φευγουν ολοκληρα κομματια χαρτιου και γινεται χαλια το κυκλωμα.

----------


## dant3

δυστυχως και στις αλλες ετσι εγινε.ενω στα λεπτα κομματια εχει γινει ωραιο εκει που ειναι πιο χοντροκομμενο εχουν φυγει κομματια.θα δω μηπως το κανω καπως με το μαρκαδορο αλλιως θα το ξαναπροσπαθησω.

----------


## Silas

Το ότι τα λεπτά κομμάτια βγαίνουν εντάξει και τα χοντρά όχι, σημαίνει ότι όπου υπάρχει συσσωρευμένο τόνερ, δεν πρόλαβε η δεν είχε αρκετή θερμοκρασία ώστε να περάσει από το χαρτί στον χαλκό. Σιδέρωσε για περισσότερη ώρα ( +κάνα λεπτό ) και λίγη θερμοκρασία παραπάνω.

----------


## dant3

Μιας και με τον μαρκαδορο μπορω να κανω διορθωσεις,πηρα 2 και ζωγραφισα σχεδον ολο το κυκλωμα και βγηκε αυτο  :Biggrin: 
να κανω αυριο αποχαλκωση η μπα?
http://www.thelab.gr/attachments/cas...ografia016.jpg
http://www.thelab.gr/attachments/cas...ografia019.jpg
http://www.thelab.gr/attachments/cas...ografia020.jpg
ο μαρκαδορος αυτος κανει για την δουλεια ε?
http://www.thelab.gr/attachments/cas...ografia021.jpg

----------


## dant3

Εκανα την αποχαλκωση...το αποτελεσμα καλυτερο απο οτι περιμενα(δεδομενου οτι το μισο κυκλωμα το ζωγραφισα).το τονερ και ο μαρκαδορος πως θα φυγουν?ο μαρκαδορος λογικα με οινοπνευμα...

----------


## dant3

Κανεις??
να πως εγιναν με την αποχαλκωση...

----------


## aris285

Μια χαρα ειναι προχωρα στο τρυπημα.

----------


## dant3

Dremel δεν ειχα αλλα βρηκα απο ενα παιδι.τρυπανι θελω 0,7 μμ σωστα?και το τονερ πως φευγει απο την πλακετα?με τριψιμο?

----------


## Silas

Καλημέρα σε όλους. 

Ναι Γιώργο, με τρίψιμο. Πάρε ατσαλόμαλο ( το πολύ ψιλό σύρμα για κατσαρόλες. Το βρίσκεις σε όλα τα σουπερμάρκετ. Κοστίζει μερικές δεκάρες. ) και τρίψε την κάτω από ζεστό νερό. Αφού φύγει το τόνερ από την πλακέτα τρίψε την με καθαρό οινόπνευμα για να καθαρίσει τελείως από βρομιές που δεν φαίνονται με το μάτι.

EDIT: Τα τρυπάνια που έχω χρειαστεί περισσότερο είναι 0.8, 1 και 1.2

----------


## dant3

Οκ σε ευχαριστω πολυ!μολις παρω το dremel στα χερια μου θα ξεκινησω δουλεια και μετα επιτελους κολλησεις.το σπρευ στην πλακετα για να μην οξειδωνεται ο χαλκος το βαζω πριν η αφου κανω τις κολλησεις?τιποτα αλλο που να μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω για αυτη την δουλεια υπαρχει?για να μην παιρνω για 3 πλακετες σπρευ.

----------


## Silas

Όταν κολλάω μόνο στην μια πλευρά της πλακέτας το σπρέι το βάζω αφού κολλήσω. Σε διπλής όψης πλακέτες, το βάζω πριν κολλήσω. Πολλοί δεν βάζουν και καθόλου. 
Αυτό δεν το γνωρίζω καθόλου αδερφέ, περίμενε να απαντήσει κάποιος άλλος.

----------


## aris285

περνα τους διαδρομους με κοληση. αν την αφησεις ετσι την πλακετα θα μαυρισει ο χαλκος.το σπρευ καπου αλου θα σου ξαναχρειαστει.

----------


## dant3

Καθαρισα πλακετες και μολις μου δωσουν το dremel ξεκιναω τρυπημα.θελω να βαλω ασφαλειες.μια πριν τον μετασχηματιστη και μια πριν καθε πλακετα του ενισχυτη.τι ασφαλειες να βαλω?ο μετασχηματιστης ειναι 600VA.

----------


## dant3

Καμια ιδεα κανεις?βαζω λιγο παραπανω απο τα max watt που τραβανε?δηλαδη πχ πριν τον μετασχηματιστη μια 220V-3Α?

----------


## aris285

καλητερα βαλε 4Α αμα ειναι οριακα ζεστενεται.

----------


## dant3

Καλα δεν ειναι οριακα τα 3Α αφου υπολογιζω το πολυ μεχρι 2 να τραβαει...παντως αυτη ειναι η λογικη ε?

----------


## dant3

Επισης απο τη σχολη μου εδωσαν αυτο το σπρευ και εβαλα στις πλακετες.το εβαλα πριν κανω κολλησεις.θα χρειαστει και μετα πανω απο τις κολλησεις?και χρειαζεται να καψω εκει που θα κανω κολλησεις για να φυγει η επικαλυψη?ετσι μου ειπε το παιδι εκει αν και στις οδηγιες του σπρευ λεει οτι δεν χρειαζεται.

----------


## aris285

νομιζω πως κολαει απευθειας παντως καλητερα θα ηταν να το βαλεις στο τελος.
Εγω δεν εχω δοκιμασει ποτε να κολησω πανω στο σπρευ.

----------


## dant3

Οι κολλησεις πως σας φαινονται?οι πρωτες μου ειναι

----------


## lepouras

μου φαίνονται αρκετές ότι είναι ψυχρές. καλό θα είναι να δοκιμάσεις με ένα πολύμετρο αν από κόλληση σε κόλληση στις ίδιες γραμμές αν έχεις συνέχεια για σιγουριά.

----------


## dant3

αυτο πως το αποφευγω?
και με το πολυμετρο τι να μετρησω?
επισης για τα πηνια δεν εχει τρυπες (δεν ειχε στο σχεδιο για το pcb και το προσεξα τωρα).τωρα προκειμενου να μην τρεχω να ανοιγω τρυπες τι να κανω?μπορω απλα να τα κολλησω οριζοντια?δηλαδη να αφησω λιγο στο ποδαρακι πιο μεγαλο μηκος και να το κολλησω απο την αντιθετη πλευρα που ειναι οι πυκνωτες κτλ.

----------


## lepouras

μάλλον επειδή έβαλες το βερνίκι πριν κάνεις τις κολλήσεις μπορεί να συνέβη.η κόλληση δεν πρέπει να κάνει αυτό το μπαλάκι που φαίνεται αλλά να απλώνει πάνω στον διάδρομό σου και να σχηματίζει κάτι σαν κώνο.  για να μετρήσεις, με απλό Ωμομετρο και πρέπει να δείχνει θεωρητικά 0 Ωμ όσο για τα υπόλοιπα θα πρέπει να σου απαντήσουν τα παιδιά.

----------


## dant3

Ναι εκανα μια αναζητηση και βρηκα σχετικα.τωρα πως το διορθωνω?να ξαναπερασω τις κολλησεις αλλα πως?

----------


## lepouras

αν έχεις αναρρόφηση αφαίρεσε την κόλληση και προσπάθησε να ξύσεις λίγο το σημείο περιμετρικά με κάποιο ξυράφι ίσως η με λίγο γυαλόχαρτο. γενικά πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις να βγάλεις βερνίκι για να ελευθερωθεί η χάλκινη επιφάνεια..

----------


## dant3

δεν νομιζω να οφειλεται στο βερνικι γιατι φευγει αυτο μολις ζεσταθει λιγο.οποτε μολις λιωνει το υλικο πανω φευγει.εδω με κρυα την μυτη αν το ακουμπησω φευγει...

----------


## lepouras

οκ .  τότε κανε τις μετρήσεις  μόνο . αν δεν έχεις κακές κολλήσεις τότε μην δίνεις σημασία στο σχήμα τους.

----------


## Silas

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 

Γιώργο βγάλε με τρόμπα τις κολλήσεις που έχεις κάνει. Πέρνα με σολντερίνη σε μια χαρτοπετσέτα η μια μπατονέτα, τα σημεία όπου γίνετε η κόλληση και μετά ξανά κόλλησε. 

Στο βίντεο ένας μίνι οδηγός και στην φωτογραφία το σωστό σχήμα και ο σωστός τρόπος για να κολλήσεις.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_NU2...eature=related

----------


## dant3

Τρομπα δεν εχω...θα παω να παρω αυριο μιας και μου τελειωσε και η σολντερινη.ποσο παει περιπου?επισης πρεπει να παρω και μια μυτη για το κολλητηρι γιατι αυτη δεν την παλευει πολυ.ετσι οπως ειναι οι κολλησεις μου στανταρ δεν θα δουλευει η να τις μετρησω?για να μην τις βγαζω ολες...

----------


## Silas

Τρόμπες έχω δει από 3 μέχρι 20 ευρώ. Φτηνότερη δύσκολα να βρεις ακριβότερη πιστεύω παίζει. Προσωπικά έχω μια των 3ων ( παίζει 4 παίζει και 5 δεν θυμάμαι, πάντως από τις φτηνότερες ) η οποία κάνει μια χαρά δουλειά. Αν θα δουλεύει η όχι δεν ξέρω. Άποψη μου είναι δουλεύει δεν δουλεύει βγάλε τες όλες και ξανακόλλα από την αρχή καλά.

----------


## navar

αν βρείς flux εκεί που θα πάς αντί για σολντερίνη , μπορεί να μήν χρειαστεί να της αφαιρέσεις !
απλά βάλε λίγο παραπάνω flux και ξαναζέστανέ τες !
θα απλώσουν ωραία με flux !

----------


## dant3

Στο φανο θα παω...θα εχει πιστευω.γιατι θα ειναι κοπος να βγαλω 50 κολλησεις

----------


## dant3

Επισης κατι αλλο να ρωτησω βλεποντας κατι φωτογραφιες απο τα παιδια που τον ειχαν φτιαξει.οι αντιστασεις σε καποιες θεσεις,αυτες που ειχα εγω ειναι πιο μεγαλες αν και ειναι τα ohm που θελει.γιατι αυτο?και επισης κατι πυκνωτες δεν ειχε στο φανο 100 βολτ που χρειαζοταν και μου εδωσε στα 250.θα κανουν την δουλεια?αν χρειαζεται να πω ακριβως ποιες αντιστασεις λεω και ποιους πυκνωτες.

----------


## navar

> οι αντιστασεις σε καποιες θεσεις,αυτες που ειχα εγω ειναι πιο μεγαλες αν και ειναι τα ohm που θελει.γιατι αυτο?
> 
> απλά είναι περισσότερα watt , δηλαδή αντέχουν να περάσει περισσότερο ρεύμα ,
> μήν σε αγχώνει αυτό , αν τις παίρνει κανονικά στην πλακέτα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα
> 
> και επισης κατι πυκνωτες δεν ειχε στο φανο 100 βολτ που χρειαζοταν και μου εδωσε στα 250.θα κανουν την δουλεια?
> 
> το ίδιο σκεπτικό και με τις αντιστάσεις ! αν τους χωράει είσαι καλυμμένος !
> 
> αν χρειαζεται να πω ακριβως ποιες αντιστασεις λεω και ποιους πυκνωτες.



μάλλον δεν θα χρειαστεί να πάρεις άλλα υλικά !

----------


## dant3

Πηγα και πηρα καινουργιο κολλητηρι καθως μυτη για αυτο δεν ειχε και το παιδι μου ειπε οτι ηταν της πλακας και ουτε καν 60w που λεει.και οντως μου εδειξε ενα στα 30w στα 7 ευρω που φαινοταν οτι ηταν κλασεις ανωτερο(ειχε και γειωση  :Tongue: ) και μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι τουλαχιστον απο τα φθηνιαρικα.πηρα και μια φθηνη τρομπα για να κανω την δουλεια μου και οταν του ζητησα flux μου εδωσε αυτο.κανει?
(χαζευα την πλακετα και ευτυχως προσεξα οτι ειχα κολλησει λαθος 2 αντιστασεις.παλι καλα)

----------


## Phatt

Τα καινουρια σου εργαλεια ειναι πολυ καλα(για την περιπτωση σου), μεγειες!

----------


## dant3

Ευχαριστω!τελικα αυτο με το flux δουλεψε πολυ καλα και με βοηθησε και πολυ το καινουργιο κολλητηρι.ενδεικτικα καποιες κολλησεις

----------


## lepouras

Πολύ καλύτερα . Όπως πρόσεξες τώρα ο τρόπος που άπλωσε η κόλληση στην πλακέτα είναι διαφορετικός από τον παλιό. 
 Αυτό που είδα μόνο και πρόσεξε το είναι να μην βάζεις και υπερβολική κόλληση και επίσης σε κάποια ποδαράκια μπορεί πάλι να έχεις ψυχρές κολλήσεις και το συμπεραίνω διοτι σε αρκετά η κόλληση φαίνεται να μην έχει ενσωμάτωση το ποδαράκι αλλά σαν να προσπαθεί να το αποφυγή.
 Κάνει δηλαδή ένα σχήμα χωνί και εμφανίζετε από μέσα το ποδαράκι.
 Με λιγότερη κόλληση και να έχεις το αποτέλεσμα σαν το σχήμα στο ποστ #132 που σου έβαλε ο Μιχάλης. Μην αγχώνεσαι και με την την συνεχή πράξη φτάνεις στο καλό αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## navar

απλά το υλικό που σου έδωσαν δεν είναι flux αλλα σολντερίνη !
η κύρια διαφορά τους είναι οτι η σολντερίνη είναι διαβρωτική και χαλάει και την μύτη απο το κολλητήρι σου αλλα πιθανόν και στοιχεία της πλακέτας . αφού έκανες λοιπόν σωστά τις κολήσεις σου , πρέπει ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ να καθαρίσεις σχολαστικά την πλακέτα για να φύγει η σολντερίνη !

προτεινόμενος τρόπος (μια ιδέα ) ασετόν και μια παλιά οδοντόβουρτσα !


οφτοπικ  *lepouras * είσαι κοντοχωριανός ? απο δρακότρυπα μουζακίου ? απο την ξακουστή DragonHole ?

----------


## lepouras

ναι καταγωγή και τακτικώς επισκέπτης χεχεχε τα υπόλοιπα πμ μην χαλάσουμε το τοπικ.

----------


## dant3

Οκ ευχαριστω,θα παρω τα τελευταια σημερα,θα τα κολλησω,θα τις καθαρισω καλα και μετα θα ριξω με σπρευ για την οξειδωση.

----------


## dant3

Διαβαζα το αρχικο θεμα για το stk και καποιος ελεγε οτι για την τροφοδοσια πανω απο απο 150 watt να μπαινουν 4 πυκνωτες στα 10000μF.εγω εχω βαλει 2.θα εχω προβλημα η να κανω πατεντα για να βαλω και αλλους 2?στην τροφοδοσια θα βαλω 2 stk και το καθε καναλι του καθενος θα τραβαει 120watt περιπου...

----------


## aris285

βαλε τουλαχιστον 4Χ10000 μF

----------


## dant3

Οποτε θα ξυλωσω τις αντιστασεις και στην θεση τους θα βαλω αλλους 2 τετοιους.καλυτερα κιολας γιατι ειχα βαλει αντιστασεις 390Ω στα 2 Watt νομιζω οποτε θα τις εκαιγε.δεν θα εχω προβλημα χωρις τις αντιστασεις ε?απλα θα αργει να κλεισει ο ενισχυτης?για αυτες που ειναι παραλληλα στους τροφοδοσιας λεω.

----------


## dant3

Κολλησα τους τελευταιους πυκνωτες αντιστασεις κτλ.η προενισχυση ειναι ετοιμη και στα stk μενουν μονο τα πηνια.αυτα πως τα κολλαω πανω?γιατι δοκιμασα να κολλησω το ενα αλλα δεν ειδα το καλαι προθυμο να κατσει καλα και το εβγαλα.τελικα να βγαλω στην τροφοδοσια τελειως τις αντιστασεις και να βαλω 4Χ10000μf συνολικα?γιατι ειχα παει σημερα στο φανο και οι αντιστασεις 10w ειναι τεραστιες...επισης οσο αφορα την ψυξη των stk.σκεφτομαι να βαλω στο καθενα ψυκτρα απο Ρ4,κατι αλουμινενιες χοντροκομμενες και εναν 12αρη ανεμιστηρα να τις χτυπαει.θα ειναι οκ?
οποιος γνωριζει ας απαντησει σε αυτα για να τον τελειωσω σιγα σιγα. :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

Τα πηνία ξύστα πρώτα εκεί που θα κολληθούν με καμιά λίμα ή γυαλόχαρτο.
Εγω στον δικό μου είχα 2χ4700μf. Αν βάλεις παραπάνω, απλά θα καλυτερέψει το μπάσο του.
Για την ψήκτρα που λες αν εννοείς pentium 4, από πισι δηλαδή, ούτε να το διανοηθείς. Ζεστένεται πάρα πολύ.
Δες τον αυτόν που είχα φτιάξει και βάλε μία παρόμοια.

----------


## dant3

Οκ οποτε θα κοιταξω για κατι μεγαλυτερο σε ψυκτρα.δηλαδη με τους 2Χ10000μf που εχω ηδη θα ειμαι οκ?γιατι εγω εχω και 2 stk...
καπου ειχε παρει το ματι μου για εναν που κοβει αλουμινια για ψυκτρες σε οτι διαστασεις θες.

----------


## PCMan

Για 2 stk?? χμμ.. Ας σου πει καλύτερα κάποιος που ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω.
Στο datasheet γράφει ότι θέλει 10000μf ο ένας. Σε εμένα με ένα stk και 4700μf δεν μου έκανε παράπονα!
Αν τα έχεις βάλτα. Εγώ για λόγους οικονομίας το είχα κάνει.

----------


## dant3

Αμα αφησω τους 2Χ10000 που εχω και βαλω αλλους 2 4700 θα κανω δουλεια?γιατι και μενα δεν με παιρνει να δωσω 13Ε που κανουν...

----------


## PCMan

Ακόμα και έτσι να το αφήσεις θα κάνεις δουλειά. Απλά άν βάλεις άλλους δυο θα έχεις καλύτερο μπάσο.

----------


## dant3

Θα δω ποσο μου βγαινει να παρω αλλους 2 και 2 αντιστασεις και αμα ειναι θα τα αλλαξω...αλλιως θα το αφησω μονο με τους 2Χ10000 στην τροφοδοσια.

----------


## PCMan

2 Αντιστάσεις για που?
Για το τροφοδοτικό?

----------


## Danza

> Αμα αφησω τους 2Χ10000 που εχω και βαλω αλλους 2 4700 θα κανω δουλεια?γιατι και μενα δεν με παιρνει να δωσω 13Ε που κανουν...



Ίδιους πυκνωτές να βάλεις φίλε μου....
Ποτέ διαφορετικής χωρητικότητας μαζί.... Ενισχυτή φτιάχνεις όχι χωριάτικη σαλάτα  :Thumbup1: 

Υ.γ με λίγο οικονομία όλα φτιάχνονται! Πίστεψέ με  :Wink:

----------


## dant3

Επειδη εχω φτιαξει ηδη πλακετα τροφοδοσιας μαλλον θα το αφησω ως εχει με τους 2Χ10000.ναι αντιστασεις για την τροφοδοσια θελω να δω,γιατι αυτοι που εβαλα τωρα ειναι λιγα  watt και θα τους καψει λογικα.
αναμεσα στο stk και την ψυκτρα βαζω τιποτα αλλο εκτος απο παστα?εχω μια για υπολογιστες,arctic silver 5 θα κανει?

----------


## JOUN

> Επειδη εχω φτιαξει ηδη πλακετα τροφοδοσιας μαλλον θα το αφησω ως εχει με τους 2Χ10000.ναι αντιστασεις για την τροφοδοσια θελω να δω,γιατι αυτοι που εβαλα τωρα ειναι λιγα watt και θα τους καψει λογικα.
> αναμεσα στο stk και την ψυκτρα βαζω τιποτα αλλο εκτος απο παστα?εχω μια για υπολογιστες,arctic silver 5 θα κανει?



Κανε ενα υπολογισμο ποσα ξοδεψες μεχρι στιγμης και μετα δες το ποστ #48

----------


## dant3

Αν τον ειχα δει στην αρχη μαλλον θα επαιρνα 2 τετοιους.ενταξει η κατασκευη ομως ειναι αλλη φαση.μενα μου βγηκε συνολικα κανα 50αρι παραπανω απο το να παιρνα 2 τετοιους γιατι επρεπε να παρω και καποιον εξοπλισμο που δεν ειχα.επισης αλλο να εδινα 200 κατευθειαν για να επαιρνα 2 ετοιμους και αλλο να δινω 250 μεσα σε 2 μηνες,λιγα λιγα.ειναι οπως η λογικη των δοσεων...
πηρα και 2 ψυκτρες απο φανο.τελικα δεν θα βαλω καθολου αντιστασεις και θα το αφησω με τους 2Χ10000.ξεκιναω συναρμολογηση  :Smile:

----------


## JOUN

OK,σιγουρα η εμπειρια ειναι κατι που δεν αγοραζεται..

----------


## dant3

Ε οσο να ναι αν δεν εχεις φτιαξει και εναν ενισχυτη δεν λεει  :Tongue2: 
εδω οι ψυκτρες.μικρες μεν αλλα θα βαλω μπολικα ανεμιστηρια.μαζι και το σπρευ που θα βαψω το κουτι

----------


## dant3

Σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω αυτο
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35722
αλλα δεν βρηκα το ολοκληρωμενο.υπαρχει κανενα αλλο εξισου απλο η να το παραγγειλω?

----------


## dant3

Μια ερωτηση χαζη.τα ground που εχει πανω στην πλακετα,στον προενισχυτη κτλ τα συνδεσω στο σασι η μεταξυ τους?πχ εκει που θα συνδεσω προενισχυτη και ενισχυτη και εχει in1 και διπλα το grd θα συνδεσω στα αντιστοιχα του ενισχυτη και τα 2 η μονο το πρωτο?επισης τα gt p και gt l ειναι οι εξοδοι για τα ηχεια σωστα?τα wep και wel ειναι οι εισοδοι?δυο εισοδους εχει?με λιγα λογια ρωταω πως θα κανω την συνδεσμολογια γιατι εχω ψιλομπερδευει οντας πρωταρης

----------


## spirakos

Γεια σου Γιωργο ωραια η προσπαθεια σου και καλη συνεχεια
1.Οι γειωσεις μπορουν ειτε να συνδεθουν μεταξυ τους απο το ενα κιτ στο αλλο και να εχουν την ιδια καταληξη ειτε το κα8ενα σε ενα κοινο σημειο στο σασι
2.To out του προενισχυτη θα το βαλεις στη εισοδο του τελικου σου
3.Ειναι δυο τα καναλια  οποτε τα παραπανω που ειπες ειναι και αυτα σωστα

----------


## dant3

Οκ σε ευχαριστω!πηρα κατι τελευταια και τελικα πηρα αντιστασεις 390Ω στα 10watt να βαλω και θα αφησω 2Χ10000μf.ασφαλειες πηρα στα 3Α.δεν νομιζω να χρειαστω μεγαλυτερες...

----------


## dant3

κατι τελευταιο.χρειαζεται να βαλω τιποτα αλλο ενδιαμεσα στο stk και την ψυκτρα εκτος απο θερμοαπαγωγικη παστα?πειραζει αν αυτη που θα βαλω ειναι αγωγιμη?

προσπαθησα να κολλησω κατι καλωδια χαλκου πανω στη γεφυρα και δεν λενε να κολλησουν με τιποτα.θελει καμια πατεντα?

----------


## dant3

Κανενας για να το τελειωνω τωρα το σκ να μου πει για τα 2 παραπανω?

----------


## spirakos

1.Ακομα και η θερμοαγωγιμη παστα για τους επεξεργαστες κανει.Δε ξερω μηπως υπαρχει μικα για το στκ στη περιπτωση που δε πρεπει να ερθει σε επαφη με τη ψυκτρα-γειωση
2.Ζεστανε το καλωδιο χαλκου μονο του  αρκετη ωρα και επειτα κολα το στη γεφυρα

----------


## dant3

Εχω τελειωσει κολλησεις κτλ και μενει η συναρμολογηση.τωρα επειδη δεν εχω ανοιξει τρυπες για τις ψυκτρες εαν το βαλω δοκιμαστικα να δουλεψει χωρις ψυκτρα για 5 δευτερολεπτα με ενα ηχειο θα εχω καποιο θεμα?η αν δεν εχω συνδεδεμενα ηχεια αλλα το εχω πανω στο μετασχηματιστη εστω για να μετρησω τασεις κτλ.

----------


## spirakos

Βαλε  την εισοδο σου πανω βραχυκυκλωμενη με γη.Για αρκετη ωρα με  0 εισοδο ειναι οκ απλα θα ειναι ζεστο,Παρε πρωτα μετρησεις σε τασεις κλπ. και αν ολα ειναι οκ βαλε και ενα μεγαφωνο με κανονικη εισοδο.Εγω προτεινω να βαλεις εστω μια μικρη ψυκτρα οτι εχεις προσωρινα

----------


## aris285

Γεια vu meter μπορεις να βαλεις το lm3915(το εχει ο Φανος) ειναι πολυ καλο για τετοιες δουλειες googlαρε λιγο και θα βρεις σχεδια.
Ποτε μην δοκιμαζεις ενυσχητη χωρις ψυκτρα εστω και χωρις φορτιο εχω καψει 2 ετσι.βεβαια οι ψυκτρες που εχεις παρει ειναι γαιδουρια πιστευω και χωρις ανεμιστηρακια θα ειναι ενταξει αρκει να τοις εχεις απ'εξω απο το κουτι.

----------


## maouna

τι διαστασεις ειναι οι ψυχτρες σου? 10cm χ 16cm?

----------


## dant3

Μεσα στο κουτι θα τις εχω αλλα θα εχω 2-3 ανεμιστηρες συνολικα οποτε δεν νομιζω να εχω θεμα.7Χ16Χ4 ειναι οι ψυκτρες...μια για το καθε stk.
παντως αν εχω προβλημα με το χωρο μπορει να τις βαλω και απο εξω.θα δειξει στη συναρμολογηση.

----------


## gorgos

> Λοιπον, μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις την ιδια τροφοδοσια. Εγω στον δικο μου τον τετρακαναλο που ειχα φτιαξει ειχα βαλει εναν τοροιδη μετασχηματιστη στα 2χ40Volt AC 800W (συμμετρικη) και ειχε και μια εξοδο 12volt 1 amper για ανεμιστηρακια και πιθανη προενισχυση.
> 
> Εσυ ποιο ολοκληρωμενο θα διαλεξεις? Αν βαλεις το 4241 και εσυ και θες λιγοτερα watt, δηλαδη 100watt που λες μπορεις να βαλεις μικροτερη ταση .2χ35V για να ειναι πιο ανετος ο ενισχυτης και δεν χρειαζεσαι 800Watt. Με 500 watt πιστευω θα εισαι οκ. Για τον μετασχηματιστη ρωτα στον Γιατρα 2109511514.
> 
> Ρωτα στον φανο για το ολοκληρωμενο, εγω αυριο θα ρωτησω σε εναν δικο μου που θα περασω και θα σου πω τιμη και αν το εχει...
> 
> Παρε και 2 φωτο απο τον δικο μου. Τα καλωδια των 12V ειναι λιγο προχειρα στον αερα λογω απιστευτης βιασυνης...Παντως δουλευει ακομα ο ενισχυτης 
> 
> http://img607.imageshack.us/i/dsc00361a.jpg/
> ...



φιλέ συγνώμη αλλά ποιο κουτι χρησιμοποίησες?????????????
 ευχαριστώ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dant3

Παιδια κατι τελευταιο.πηρα υποδοχη για το ρευμα αυτο περιπου
http://users.otenet.gr/~%20athsam/ylika/acfilter1.jpg
απο μεσα τι κολλαω και που?
η γειωση νομιζω ειναι στο μεσαιο.εχει σημασια πως θα κολλησω τα αλλα δυο?ο μετασχηματιστης εχει ενα κοκκινο και ενα μπλε καλωδιο.

----------


## aris285

Το μεσαίο ειναι γειωση τα αλλα 2 οπως γουσταρεις τα κολας.

----------


## kostasde

Κανονικα εχουν ενδειξη επανω L και Ν  για φαση και ουδετερο και σημαδευεις και το φις και το το βαζεις παντα με την ιδια φορα στη μπριζα.
Επισης εαν ο διακοπτης που εχει ειναι μονος θα κλεινει μονο τη φαση με αποτεσμα εαν ειναι αναποδα να εχει ρευμα το κυκλωμα και να μη το 
γνωριζεις

----------


## aris285

> Κανονικα εχουν ενδειξη επανω L και Ν  για φαση και ουδετερο και σημαδευεις και το φις και το το βαζεις παντα με την ιδια φορα στη μπριζα.
> Επισης εαν ο διακοπτης που εχει ειναι μονος θα κλεινει μονο τη φαση με αποτεσμα εαν ειναι αναποδα να εχει ρευμα το κυκλωμα και να μη το 
> γνωριζεις



 και που θα ξερει που ειναι η φαση στην μπριζα? θα βαζει καθε φορα δοκιμαστικο?

----------


## kostasde

Ο ενισχυτης ειναι κατι που δεν το κουβαλαμε απο δω και απο εκει για αυτο ειπα σημαδευεις (και την μπριζα )για καποιους εχει διαφορα και στον ηχο
να ειναι τα μηχανηματα με την ιδια φαση  στη μπριζα αλλα δεν το ειπα γιαυτο αλλα για λογους ασφαλειας . Αλλωστε αν ηξερε δεν θα ρωταγε
Φιλικα παντα

----------


## dant3

Νομιζω μου ειχε πει ο γιατρας αλλα δεν το θυμαμαι.να παρω να τον ρωτησω?επισης οντως τον διακοπτη σε ποιο απο τα δυο να το βαλω?σε οποιο να ναι?

----------


## kostasde

Εαν ειναι πανω στο φις οπως εδειξες τη φωτο ειναι συνδεμενος  λογικα, εαν οχι στο L φαση

----------


## dant3

οχι δεν ειναι πανω στο φις θα βαλω εγω δικο μου.τα καλωδια ειναι μπλε και κοκκινο,εχεις καμια ιδεα ποιο μπορει να ειναι το L η να παρω να  ρωτησω στον γιατρα που μου τον εφτιαξε?και τελικα να τα βαλω οπως να ναι πανω στο φις?

----------


## kostasde

Λογικα το κοκκινο το μπλε στους ηλεκτρολογους ειναι ο ουδετερος 
Αλλα και η γνωμη του ειδικου (Γιατρας ) στην περιπτωση θα ηταν προτιμωτερη

----------


## dant3

Λοιπον δοκιμη νο1.ψιλοαποτυχια  :Tongue2: 
καπου εγινε βραχυκυκλωμα,καηκε η ασφαλεια και κοπηκε και ο χαλκος στην πλακετα σε δυο σημεια.μαλλον κατι δεν εκανε καλα επαφη(γιατι τα ειχα βαλει προχειρα για να κανω δοκιμη)

----------


## dant3

Καλησπερα.
επειδη τωρα που γυρισα απο διακοπες θελω να συνεχισω,αυτο που εγινε ειναι απο βραχυκυκλωμα η κατι αλλο?για να μην τα ενωσω κανω κολλησεις και γινει τιποτα και γινουν καλοκαιρινα ολα μαζι.

----------


## dant3

κανενας μια ιδεα για να το συνεχισω(βασικα τελειωσω)?μην κανω τιποτα και ανατιναχτουν ολα μαζι

----------


## PCMan

> κανενας μια ιδεα για να το συνεχισω(βασικα τελειωσω)?μην κανω τιποτα και ανατιναχτουν ολα μαζι



 Την πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού δεν την βλέπω και πολύ καλά.
Οι διάδρομοι είναι μικροί και απ'ότι φαίνεται δεν έχει εμφανιστεί καλά.
Όταν κάηκε η ασφάλεια ήταν συνδεμένο με τους ενισχυτές?

----------


## dant3

οχι δεν ηταν συνδεδεμενοι.το ειχα βαλει για να μετρησω τασεις τροφοδοσιας.δεν ειχα κανει τις κολλησεις απλα ειχα στραβωσει τα σιδερακια στις ακρες των καλωδιων ετσι ωστε να κρατιουνται μεταξυ τους.μηπως εγινε απο αυτο κανα βραχυκυκλωμα?

----------


## dant3

Εφτιαξα καινουργια τροφοδοσια οχι με πλακετα αλλα ενωσα στον αερα τα καλωδια.τωρα ομως μου καιει συνεχεια τις ασφαλειες.αυτο μου το κανει καμια φορα ακομα και μονο με τον μετασχηματιστη στο ρευμα.μπορει κανενας απο αθηνα να του τα φερω να ριξουμε μια ματια μαζι γιατι μονος μου δεν βλεπω να βγαζω ακρη...?

----------


## Thanos10

Πραγματι η πλακετα του τροφοδοτικου δεν ειναι ενταξει,συγουρα θα ειπαρχει καποιο λαθος ψαχτο απο την αρχη προσεκτικα.

----------


## dant3

ακομα και χωρις να εχω συνδεσει στο μετασχηματιστη το τροφοδοτικο την καιει καμια φορα.μια φορα που ηταν οκ και μετρησα τασεις ολα φανηκαν οκ.για να δω αν το τροφοδοτικο ηταν ενταξει συνδεσα μια 9βολτη μπαταρια να μετρησω τασεις και φανηκε μια χαρα...τωρα νομιζω οτι καπου στις κολλησεις μπορει να εχει γινει κατι.

----------


## JOUN

Φταιει ο μετασχηματιστης που ειναι μεγαλος και τοροειδης..Αν μπορεις βαλε μια ασφαλεια βραδειας τηξεως να δεις οτι δεν θα καιγεται.
Αλλιως χρειαζεσαι χρονοκαθυστερηση.Συνηθως αυτο ειναι μια αντισταση ισχυος σε σειρα με το πρωτευων που δημιουργει μια πτωση τασεως αρκετη για να αποτρεψει το καψιμο της ασφαλειας και να δημιουργηθει μαγνητικο πεδιο στον μετασχηματιστη και μετα με καταλληλο κυκλωμα μεσω ενος ρελε η αντισταση αυτη βραχυκυκλωνεται.

----------


## dant3

Να παω να παρω δηλαδη βραδειας τηξεως?θα το δοκιμασω.η σπιθα που βγαζει στην ασφαλεια δεν θα την βγαζει τοτε δηλαδη?

----------

